# Savage Accustock



## whchunter (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Savage Accustock rifles.  Looking at a model 11FHNS.


----------



## Robert_Sullivan (Feb 14, 2010)

yes love mine I have 300wsm & 308.


----------



## Gray Squirrel (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had one in  .308 for a couple of months and can't find anyting bad to say about it thus far. I'm still working on a handload but it shoots factory stuff just fine.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 24, 2010)

*Price*

I've gotten a price for a .308 from my local dealer but wonder if it's in the ball park.  What's a good out the door price?


----------



## vol man (Apr 12, 2010)

i have one on my .308 precision carbine.  it is a good solid stock.  seems to be more sturdy than the 111 i have in .270 that has the straight plastic stock.  i can not attribute any added accuracy specifically to the stock because both rifles shot excellent.


----------

